# What does this screw do?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's on a Tecumseh 5 H.P. Snow King on the Husqvarna I just got. It's the screw just above the bowl, to the right.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Two things come to mind: 1. It's the screw that adjusts the idle. Not the idle mixture screw, but the screw that limits how far the throttle cable will travel. Or 2. It's an air flow mixture screw.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

tow things come to mind
lefty loosey
righty tighty


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't seem to find anything from 65ford or doneyboy73. I don't want to mess with it without knowing what it does.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Idle stop. If you look at where it goes through on the other side it makes contact with the throttle butterfly when its at idle.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm referring to the *black* screw just above the bowl, going into the carb body. Just off to the right. The red screw is the idle stop.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe that is the idle air mix screw. If you take it all the way out the back end should be a needle. It takes the place of the main jet needle on those non adjustable carbs, where the bowl nut doesn't have a needle on the back end like older carbs. Most of those I have come across have a black plastic cap over that screw your referring to because they are "non adjustable".
If you want to pull it, count how many turns it takes to tighten it all the way, then you'll know you spot when you reinstall it. Tighten all the way, then back out the appropriate amount.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

dbert said:


> Idle stop. If you look at where it goes through on the other side it makes contact with the throttle butterfly when its at idle.[/QUOTE
> 
> The red arrow, isn't this the idle restrictor screw?
> 
> ...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Joe, that is a non adjustable idle mixture screw. Use a pick to remove the plastic cover and the jet is removable for cleaning. A dirty idle restrictor on these emission carbs are the main cause of the engine surging.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Emission Carb 640084B

After cleaning the jet, it gets screwed in snuggly, it is not an adjustment screw. Then pop the plastic cover back on.

The nipple with the yellow arrow is for the primer hose.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Thats the nipple for the primer bulb hose.
The only screw in the picture is the low (idle) speed adjust.
example


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> It's the screw just above the bowl, to the right.


I should learn to read. I was commenting on the only screw visible in the picture.
Sorry. 
I'm not sure now what screw Joe is referring to.
Visible idle speed.
Capped idle mixture
Primer nipple that is no screw at all.

Edit; Grunts reply was not there when I was replying. Everyone knows anything Grunt says, trumps anything anyone else says.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> It's on a Tecumseh 5 H.P. Snow King on the Husqvarna I just got. It's the screw just above the bowl, to the right.


Actually, just above the bowl to the LEFT.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

dbert said:


> edit; Grunts reply was not there when I was replying. Everyone knows anything Grunt says, trumps anything anyone else says.


 Thank you dbert. Everything I say is just my opinion, and sometimes I get lucky.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> You win the PRIZE, Big Ed.
> Everybody, go to Big Ed's post #8. He has a yellow arrow pointing to the screw I'm referring to. What does it do?


I think those that said that is where the primer bulb hose connects to are correct. Are you sure it is a screw and not just a nipple? Does your engine have a primer bulb on it anywhere? Maybe it is just a plug?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*NEVER MIND* IT'S JUST A MATTER OF AN OLD GEEZER GOING BLIND AND A LITLE SENILE.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> I think those that said that is where the primer bulb hose connects to are correct. Are you sure it is a screw and not just a nipple? Does your engine have a primer bulb on it anywhere? Maybe it is just a plug?


I'm still sitting out here in the garage laughing at myself. Talk about a senior moment.
That's also what comes from working on two different pieces of equipment at the same time and mixing up pictures. Man do I feel like an idiot!


----------

